# Number stencils for screen printing



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello! I was wondering if any knows of what kind of material to use to cut the paper number stencils for screen printing numbers on the back of shirts. i would like tomake my own stencils for the names of the kids.. what paper to use, and will a vinyl cutter do it.. i dont want to make a decal stencil with the car decal material i want to make last names like these number stencils below out of paper
Number Stencil 4" Standard Block Set
hope someone can point me in the right direction with instructions  
thanks
jess


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Any kind of card stock would work. You'll need a carrier sheet to cut it with your plotter. 

Not sur why you don't want to use vinyl. It's much easier.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

didnt want to use vinyl because it seems to be easier to lay down the number when it doesnt have the adhesive on the back. i did paper numbers yesterday and was impressed how easy they were to use.. on, print, off.. just looking for faster production for the names. applying the decals on the shirts takes more time


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Without sticky how do you do characters such as 6, 8, O, B, etc? Or are you cutting true stencils where the entire character is connected?

Personally, I would never try to screen print individual names when there is vinyl that most people can't tell is not screen print. How many are you doing?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If you have a heat press and cutter you can make your own and just apply them. Saves a lot of time! If you don't have a cutter you can order pre cut letters to apply to the shirts. You can also get the names and number already done so all you need to do is apply then, again saving time. Here is a link to a video show you the process. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vps6bB7GoLY&feature=related[/media] in the video he is using white but it does come in lots of colors and there are different materials to choose from.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

The number stencils are cut some how.. but they do have a few places on them that arnt totally cut all the way which holds the insides of the 0,6 and so one.. then i spray a light adhesive to them and position them on the shirt.. then pop put the middle of the 0,6 and so on and print.. just thought that i would be easier to have names done with the paper stencils then a full blown decal to print.. Yes i have a vinyl cutter. but i was wondering what paper to use for the stencils and how they put the break in the cutting to hold each letter onto the paper till ready to apply. Hope this all makes sense.. it is hard to explain without out actually show and ask...
if you have seen or used the paper number stencils before.. it gives a better outlook at what i am trying to figure out...
I do use the heat vinyl for names and number right now.. but after screening thepaper numbers on some shirts., it shows a better quality product Plus it is less expensive.. and a right now product for quick orders.. i am more likely to be out of vinyl then screen print ink


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, I understand wanting to keep the cost down, but once you factor in your time of cutting stencils, spray tacking them in place, spraying them, removing the letters, you could have cut the heat applyable material and press then in less time. But if it works for you and your Customer like the look than go for it. If you are looking to cut the stencils yourself any oilboard will work, you just have to set the cutter to not cut all the way through so they don't fall on the floor and you will have to punch them out when finished cutting them. 
It just seems like a lot of extra work to me...but that's just me.
CW


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Also, if you do go through with this on future jobs, cut names with their number together. This will cut your aligning and printing times in half.


----------



## stinky12 (Jul 12, 2008)

I was just considering the same thing recently which I found an answer for but have not implemented yet. Cutting freezer paper (look at youtube under "freezer paper cricut") with the individual name and number then screen printing it just like using numbered stencils (look at youtube under "screen printing stencil numbers) would work cheaply and easily since only the one color screen with a square printable area has to be made. Someone will certainly come out with a system using this at some point. I'm sure it will be very cheap and easy to implement once you get a few under your belt.


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

Sorry to re-open an old thread, but this is the exact same question I have. I'd like to know what kind of paper this is as well. 
Searching for days for this, can't find anyone who will state the material. We cut our own name stencils. We use just normal semi-gloss paper, but now are looking for something more transparent/translucent so we can do 2 color names & numbers. 

I am sure you are familiar with these kind of stencils:
https://youtu.be/MsETbDkcAKI

I have read about people using poly-coated butcher paper or freezer paper. Just can't find anyone who will tell me what kind of paper this is. I believe it to be double side coated paper of some sort. It tears pretty easy. 

Are there any paper experts out there that can steer me in the right direction? 

I have bought several types from thepapermill in hopes to find it, so far no luck. 

something like this would be a perfect size and price, but not sure if it would work. Might gamble and try it. 
18'' x 24'' 40 lb. White Freezer Paper - 1000/Bundle

Thanks for any input!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Butcher paper is not translucent. The paper in your pictures are more transparent than butcher paper.

Are you asking where to find the paper shown in your pictures?


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

You are correct about butcher paper not being translucent. If you look at this image on the freezer paper I sent a link to, it appears that you can see through it somewhat? 

Yes, I am asking where to find that paper in my pictures. Big 18x24 or 19x25 or similar uncut sheets would be awesome. It would make my day!

Not only can I not find it, I can't even find out what it's called. If I could find the name of it, I am sure I could find it. 

Thanks splathead for the response!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

These guys carry the paper Full Block Number Stencils Complete Set | River City Graphic Supply.

Or what about clear acetate used for film positives? - Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source

Are you using these to screen print?


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks Splathead!

I sent an email to that River City. 

Yes we are using it to screen print. We do our names just like most people use the stencil numbers. We have a screen which is masked except for an area the size of our paper stencil. 

Maybe I should take some photos of the process next time we do it.


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

No response from River City. I have been emailing paper suppliers as well. Someone mentioned to contact Imaging Supplies Warehouse, anyone ever heard of them? I sent them an email. 

Anyone know of any paper experts to ask? I'd be glad to buy them a beer (via paypal) to give me an answer. I am sure if I know the right person they would say... oh that's double sided poly-coated 80lb paper or whatever it is. 

Then my search would be much easier to find sheets of it.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Randee said:


> Sorry to re-open an old thread, but this is the exact same question I have. I'd like to know what kind of paper this is as well.
> Searching for days for this, can't find anyone who will state the material. We cut our own name stencils. We use just normal semi-gloss paper, but now are looking for something more transparent/translucent so we can do 2 color names & numbers.
> 
> I am sure you are familiar with these kind of stencils:
> ...


Did any of the papers you used work for you? I'm looking at making stencils for specialty numbers and tried card stock but the carrier plastic peels off the paper so figured a waxed type of paper would work better. Was thinking of butcher or freezer paper.


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

https://www.thepapermillstore.com/u...t-gloss-c-2s-10-recycled-2000-per-carton.html
Is what we used, gotta use the right spray mount/adhesive with the carrier sheet. Too strong and it will stick/tear and too weak and the paper will move during cutting. 

Saga Vinyl Cutting Mat For Use In Vinyl Cutters
Is the carrier sheet we used.

We wished it was better, but it did work... If anyone comes up with anything better, let me know, I'd love to be a hero. Great company to work for.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you. I didn't even think of Glossy paper. It probably will stick less than normal card stock. 
Our printer wanted something thicker than the precut ones we have used before. I'll try this and see if it works for us. Thanks


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

The factory bought stencils work even better, but could never find the material. Printer liked the factory stencils better them because they are semi-translucent and don't stick to screen as much. They did hundreds of stencils with that configuration so I know it works. 

With custom font numbers and names, it just made more sense to do them in-house. 

If you find anything better, let us know!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 19, 2008)

I found two things online that seem possible. I ordered samples from this company Parking Lot Stencils and Decorative Stencils for almost any application. Stencilease.com


And I see these https://www.amazon.com/Blank-Stencil-Making-Sheets-Frosted/dp/B00085FACK

Mylar Stencil Sheets | Stencils Online

Have you tried any of these?


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

No, I haven't. There were several options that I skipped because of cost. The sheets we use cost around 10 cents a sheet and we could cut 4 number stencils out of 1 sheet. So that's pretty cheap. The amazon stencils are about $1.50 each. You might be planning on reusing the stencils and then you'd be fine. We were using them to stencil custom numbers and names with custom fonts. Even Name and Number on same sheet, make lining them up pretty easy. 



roadrunner said:


> I found two things online that seem possible. I ordered samples from this company Parking Lot Stencils and Decorative Stencils for almost any application. Stencilease.com
> 
> 
> And I see these https://www.amazon.com/Blank-Stencil-Making-Sheets-Frosted/dp/B00085FACK
> ...


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks. We are doing the same thing. Good to know how much I can fit on your sheets.


----------



## Randee (Dec 6, 2016)

Thought I would give a quick update to this. Currently we are using regular vinyl and cutting out the backing paper and using that as stencils for our name/number stencils. Printers say it isn't perfect because the backing paper has a bit of curl to it, but for the most part they are happy. 

We tried some stencil material from BREN INC but it's very expensive and difficult to cut. 

Anyone has any other suggestions, I'd love to hear them.


----------

